# Goiânia/GO – Emanuel Paiva vai ao Centro-Oeste e surpreende-se com o traçado da bela capital do Estado de Goiás.



## PAPITOBA (Jun 13, 2009)

Belo thread. Parabéns!
Goiânia é muito agradável, tranquila, próspera e o povo é muito acolhedor. Adoro a cidade.


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

Já morei em Goiania, hoje moro no interior. Fico um ano sem ir à cidade e quando volto sempre está diferente. Em 10 anos então, a cidade é totalmente outra, não param de levantar prédios, chegando a já ter demais, na minha opinião. Mas é uma cidade que tem tudo e conserva o ar de cidade do interior. São mais de 30 parques na cidade inteira. Gyn tem uma ótima qualidade de vida. É muito bom morar ali. Quanto ao frio, durante aquela última frente que gelou boa parte do país, Goiânia registrou 5,8º de mínima numa das noites, enquanto no interior foi registrado 2,6º em Jataí. É uma pena que esteja tudo tão seco nesta época do ano. Contudo, tem os ipês coloridos para equilibrar. Belos registros, parabéns.

https://g1.globo.com/go/goias/notic...-e-bate-recorde-de-frio-no-ano-em-goias.ghtml


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Lindas fotos, Emanuel !
> 
> Goiânia é uma cidade linda, mesmo. E eu já tive o privilégio de conhecer, dei um pulo quando estive em Brasília


Pois é. Penso que GYN ainda é desconhecida para muitos brasileiros. Uma pena. 

Obrigado pela visita. :hug:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Legal sua passagem pela nossa Capital. Muito boas as fotos.


Curti bastante! Pretendo retornar um dia! Parabéns pela cidade! :applause:


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Manu Jones!!

Me senti caminhando por GYN na época do ENSB! 

Sem dúvida a cidade é arborizada, com muitos parques (que até perdi a conta). Isso é um diferencial para qq cidade.

Não pude ir aos museus porque estavam fechados por conta do feriado, mas gostaria de ter ido ao do Pedro Ludovico. Amei o banheiro todo rosa, ornando...rs

Tomou os sorvetes do cerrado? E o pequi? :nuts:

Ótimo thread, migo!! Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente.

bjks e :hug:


----------



## Andre_RP (Jun 28, 2006)

Excelente thread, minha capital querida!

Como já disseram, até mesmo nas periferias o padrão é melhor que da maioria das grandes cidades Brasileiras. Ô cidade que cresce e desenvolve!

Parabéns!


----------



## Caaastelli (Nov 15, 2007)

Adorei seus registros! Parece muito organizada e com vários prédios interessantes. Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Belas fotos e trabalho Manu!

A cidade parece ser bem agradável. E pelas fotos, o Parque Flamboyant foi o que eu mais gostei tb. É um aspecto bem positivo essa quantidade grande de parques espalhados pela cidade. Deve ser delicioso morar nos apts mais altos com vista pr estas áreas verdes. O conjunto formado pelos parques mais os edifícios altos em volta tb é bem legal.

E por último, tb gostei do zoo da cidade. Pelas fotos parece que está bem cuidado.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Lindas fotos, Emanuel !
> 
> Goiânia é uma cidade linda, mesmo. *E eu já tive o privilégio de conhecer*, dei um pulo quando estive em Brasília


Realmente, bela cidade!!!! :yes:


Obrigado pela visita, meu amigo! :hug:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

PAPITOBA said:


> Belo thread. Parabéns!
> Goiânia é muito agradável, tranquila, próspera e o povo é muito acolhedor. Adoro a cidade.


É tudo isso que você descreveu e muito mais! Obrigado pela visita! :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

serranojr said:


> Já morei em Goiania, hoje moro no interior. Fico um ano sem ir à cidade e quando volto sempre está diferente. Em 10 anos então, a cidade é totalmente outra, não param de levantar prédios, chegando a já ter demais, na minha opinião. Mas é uma cidade que tem tudo e conserva o ar de cidade do interior. São mais de 30 parques na cidade inteira. Gyn tem uma ótima qualidade de vida. É muito bom morar ali. Quanto ao frio, durante aquela última frente que gelou boa parte do país, Goiânia registrou 5,8º de mínima numa das noites, enquanto no interior foi registrado 2,6º em Jataí. É uma pena que esteja tudo tão seco nesta época do ano. Contudo, tem os ipês coloridos para equilibrar. Belos registros, parabéns.
> 
> https://g1.globo.com/go/goias/notic...-e-bate-recorde-de-frio-no-ano-em-goias.ghtml


Interessante ler o relato de pessoas que já viveram ou vivem na cidade. Muito obrigado por colaborar e comentar. :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> Manu Jones!!
> 
> Me senti caminhando por GYN na época do ENSB!
> 
> ...



Déa, minha amiga, que bom que você viu o thread! :banana:

Tive um problema estomacal que me tomaram 2 dias de viagem. Mesmo assim, deu para andar pela cidade e captar a vibe. Não sabia que tinha mais museus além do Pedro Ludovico, pois se soubesse teria ido lá...rs

Muito obrigado pela visita. :kiss:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Andre_RP said:


> Excelente thread, minha capital querida!
> 
> Como já disseram, até mesmo nas periferias o padrão é melhor que da maioria das grandes cidades Brasileiras. Ô cidade que cresce e desenvolve!
> 
> Parabéns!


Difícil conhecer as periferias das cidades quando as visitamos pela primeira vez, contudo, tirando pela parte mais nobre não é de se esperar algo medonho. :yes:

Obrigado pela visita. :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Caaastelli said:


> Adorei seus registros! Parece muito organizada e com vários prédios interessantes. Obrigado por compartilhar.


Muito obrigado pela visita. Que bom que curtiu! :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Belas fotos e trabalho Manu!
> 
> A cidade parece ser bem agradável. E pelas fotos, o Parque Flamboyant foi o que eu mais gostei tb. É um aspecto bem positivo essa quantidade grande de parques espalhados pela cidade. Deve ser delicioso morar nos apts mais altos com vista pr estas áreas verdes. O conjunto formado pelos parques mais os edifícios altos em volta tb é bem legal.
> 
> E por último, *tb gostei do zoo da cidade. Pelas fotos parece que está bem cuidado*.


Pena que os animais que mais gosto (felinos) as fotos não sairiam boas devido ao espesso vidro que separa as jaulas do público; além disso, ficariam borradas e horríveis. Assim mesmo, deu para tirar algumas fotos legais...rs

Muito obrigado pelo prestígio. :hug:


----------



## Cruvinel (Jul 31, 2007)

Belas fotos!
Muito bom ver que gostou da cidade! Ultimamente estamos odiando o mal estado dela, especialmente o asfalto... Acho que te vi fazendo algumas fotos por aí, pq é raro ver turista na cidade rsrsrs...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Cruvinel said:


> Belas fotos!
> Muito bom ver que gostou da cidade! Ultimamente estamos odiando o mal estado dela, especialmente o asfalto... Acho que te vi fazendo algumas fotos por aí, pq é raro ver turista na cidade rsrsrs...


Me viu? Hahahahaha

Não é comum mesmo alguém tirar fotos...rsrs 

Quanto ao asfalto citado por você, realmente está muito ruim. Não em todos os setores, mas carece de melhorias. No Serra Dourada também, mas não o asfalto e sim a parte externa, pois achei um pouco abandonada. No lado interno do estádio está ok. Mesmo porque, fiquei sabendo que o Goiás pintou o estádio para jogar a Série A. 

Obrigado pela visita e comentários.


----------



## Andrems (Sep 4, 2007)

Viva o Centro Oeste do Brasil...

Sou de Campo Grande e sempre vou a Goiânia, é destino certo...  Todo respeito e progresso. a cidade e o povo merecem muito.... o estado de goias como um todo é bem maravilhoso né...


----------



## James Holden (Jan 7, 2010)

Legal ver fotos de Goiânia aqui, anda bem raro (na verdade, de quase todas as cidades ultimamente).

Gosto demais de Goiânia, da pujança e da qualidade de vida da cidade, além de ter muitos serviços, bares, restaurantes e lojas em geral, que não deixa a desejar em nada comparado com cidades maiores. Não à toa to pretendendo me mudar pra lá.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrems said:


> Viva o Centro Oeste do Brasil...
> 
> Sou de Campo Grande e sempre vou a Goiânia, é destino certo...  Todo respeito e progresso. a cidade e o povo merecem muito.... o estado de goias como um todo é bem maravilhoso né...


Uma grata surpresa para mim! 
Muitos cariocas me perguntaram, "Por que Goiânia?". Respondi, "Por que não Goiânia?". Acho até natural as pessoas irem passear nas férias em lugares de praia. Pelo menos, no Rio, os cariocas gostam muito do Nordeste. Mas as minhas viagens nunca foram focadas por causa do mar. Mar já temos de sobra no Estado do Rio. O meu foco é outro. Não que eu despreze o mar que amo, mas turismo não é somente praias. Se fosse assim, cidades como São Paulo, BH, Brasília e tantas outras nem seriam visitadas; nem mesmo Ouro Preto. Minha satisfação é conhecer a cidade, saber como as pessoas vivem, conversar com elas, andar pelas ruas, visitar museus e lugares históricos etc. O próprio Rio de Janeiro é estigmatizado. Para muita gente, aqui só tem Pão de açúcar, Cristo Redentor e praias. Lego engano, quem conhece a cidade, sabe da riqueza histórica que ela possui. O Centro do Rio emana cultura de Cabo à rabo. Logo, a questão de viajar é muito pessoal! :yes:

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

HaroldCg said:


> Uma dica: Não acredite que Goiânia é "tranquila e segura", muito pelo contrário, a cidade é bastante violenta.
> 
> Palavra de quem mora em Goiânia rs.
> 
> Seja muito bem vindo sempre que voltar, mas tome cuidado, para aproveitar a cidade no seu melhor, sem maiores dores de cabeça.


Se Goiânia é violenta eu quero essa violência toda no Rio de Janeiro...HAHAHAHA 

Até hoje, foram poucas as capitais que me senti seguro, ou me passou segurança. São elas: Buenos Aires, João Pessoa e Goiânia; e um pouco de Curitiba. Isso não significa que as outras que conhecia sejam violentíssimas, mas falei se sensação de paz e tranquilidade. Em Goiânia, não fui até às periferias que, em tese, seria mais violento. Muito menos fui à alguma favela porque lá existe isso em GYN. Porém, por onde andei não me senti ameaçado em nada. E olha que eu ando bastante quando viajo. Se é tão violenta como você descreveu te convido a conhecer alguns bairros aqui do Rio que você vai mudar de ideia rapidinho...hehehehe 

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Campo Grande e Cuiabá estão no meu radar, mas ainda vai levar um tempo para visitá-las.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excelente thread, Emanuel!

Realmente a cidade lembra um pouco Curitiba, por conta dos parques. Gosto muito de fazer como você, pegar uns dias para ir conhecer uma cidade a fundo...haha

Pelas imagens, tive uma sensação de que a cidade está um pouco mal cuidada. Mas, ainda sim, em termos de urbanismo, GYN fica acima da média.

Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Guiga said:


> Excelente thread, Emanuel!
> 
> Realmente a cidade lembra um pouco Curitiba, por conta dos parques. Gosto muito de fazer como você, pegar uns dias para ir conhecer uma cidade a fundo...haha
> 
> ...


Guiga,
Se você achou a cidade mal cuidada eu fiquei até surpreso. É claro que a cidade não estava limpíssima, mas achei bem acima da média das cidades brasileiras. Achei a qualidade do asfalto ruim, mas no geral, não vi nada que me chamasse tanta a atenção no quesito sujeira. É verdade que achei o entorno do Serra Dourada meio largado. Penso que o governo do estado ou a prefeitura deveriam dar uma melhorada.
Algo que ficou marcado para mim foi ausência de moradores de rua e pedintes. A rigor, eu vi uma jovem com criança no colo me pedindo dinheiro e três moradores de rua. Muito pouco para uma metrópole. As por muitas ruas de dia e de noite e não me senti ameaçado. Isso é um ganho e tanto. Me disseram até que a cidade estava vazia porque muitos viajam para o interior nas férias de julho. Mesmo assim, continuo afirmando que curti bastante a cidade. :yes:

Muito obrigado pela visita.


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

Uma pessoa compartilhou foto do Orion. Se me permite, gostaria de postar estas fotos aqui que fazem mais justiça à beleza do prédio, que copiei da pagina do FB do Hospital.


----------



## JrGec (Jun 20, 2009)

Parabéns pelo thread Emanuel! É bacana ver a opinião de outras pessoas que não os moradores da própria cidade. De fato Goiânia é uma cidade bonita e boa de se morar. Os imóveis e aluguéis ainda são “baratos” em relação a maioria das outras capitais e em todas as regiões há um volume de comércio e serviços que atendem, em geral, bem seus moradores. 

Assim como relatado pelos colegas, Goiânia realmente está desleixada em relação ao seu passado florido e mais limpo e na minha opinião pecou por um bom período em relação a ausência de obras de infraestrutura. Mesmo não tendo um trânsito como o da capital fluminense e sido planejada, as vias de Goiânia não se adequaram ao crescimento que a cidade viveu, então, assim como em qualquer cidade maior temos muitos problemas nesse sentido, menos percebidos nos meses de julho e dezembro.

*Apenas uma correção: a sede do Goiás fica no Setor Bela Vista e não no Marista.

Quanto ao futebol, só espero que você não seja flamenguista :lol: ! 
Seja sempre bem-vindo quando vier! Abraços!


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Por falar em Órion, quem quiser conferir uma vista aérea da cidade em 360º, é só clicar aqui. Achei muito bacana.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

serranojr said:


> Uma pessoa compartilhou foto do Orion. Se me permite, gostaria de postar estas fotos aqui que fazem mais justiça à beleza do prédio, que copiei da pagina do FB do Hospital.


Que isso! Fiquei à vontade para postar. Isso melhora em enriquece o thread e a cidade. Obrigado pela participação. kay:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

JrGec said:


> Parabéns pelo thread Emanuel! É bacana ver a opinião de outras pessoas que não os moradores da própria cidade. De fato Goiânia é uma cidade bonita e boa de se morar. Os imóveis e aluguéis ainda são “baratos” em relação a maioria das outras capitais e em todas as regiões há um volume de comércio e serviços que atendem, em geral, bem seus moradores.
> 
> Assim como relatado pelos colegas, Goiânia realmente está desleixada em relação ao seu passado florido e mais limpo e na minha opinião pecou por um bom período em relação a ausência de obras de infraestrutura. Mesmo não tendo um trânsito como o da capital fluminense e sido planejada, as vias de Goiânia não se adequaram ao crescimento que a cidade viveu, então, assim como em qualquer cidade maior temos muitos problemas nesse sentido, menos percebidos nos meses de julho e dezembro.
> 
> ...


Não sou Flamengo, sou Vasco! HAHAHAHA

Sobre a sede do Goiás, eu segui as placas de rua que separavam os setores. De repente, não prestei atenção...hahahaha

Se Goiás está desleixada, eu dobro os aplausos, pois não vi desleixo algum. Um detalhe aqui ou ali, mas nada que me horrorizasse. Cidade de ótima qualidade de vida e organizada. :applause:


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Emanuel, seus threads são sempre fantásticos, mas dessa vez você se superou. Adorei! Mostrou o quanto podemos conciliar prédios altos com um entorno verde, agradável, fazendo algo que não seja agressivo. Bela integração entre eles. Prédios que dão um banho de beleza nos da Barra da Tijuca. Adorei o tanto de verde que a cidade tem. Os parques são fantásticos! Agora entendi porque você se apaixonou pela cidade.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Anderson carioca said:


> Emanuel, seus threads são sempre fantásticos, mas dessa vez você se superou. Adorei! Mostrou o quanto podemos conciliar prédios altos com um entorno verde, agradável, fazendo algo que não seja agressivo. Bela integração entre eles. *Prédios que dão um banho de beleza nos da Barra da Tijuca.* Adorei o tanto de verde que a cidade tem. Os parques são fantásticos! *Agora entendi porque você se apaixonou pela cidade*.


Anderson,

Obrigado pela visita, meu amigo. :bow:

Sim, de modo geral, os prédios em GYN são novos e de bom gosto. Talvez porque a cidade seja nova se compararmos com as mais antigas (Recife, Salvador, Rio e Sampa).

É verdade, me apaixonei mesmo porque foi uma grata surpresa. Adoro quando posso andar por uma cidade que me passa a sensação de paz e segurança; e Goiânia me passou isso. :yes:

Abração, :hug:


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Emanuel, não estou conseguindo quotar que bacana esta pensado em vir em Campo Grande será bem recebido e vindo a fronteira avisa-me , espero que goste de MS.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ponta Poranense said:


> ^^
> 
> Emanuel, não estou conseguindo quotar que bacana esta *pensado em vir em Campo Grande será bem recebido e vindo a fronteira avisa-me* , espero que goste de MS.


Pode deixar. Tenho uma lista de cidades brasileiras para conhecer. O Brasil é um país com dimensão continental e multicultural. Isso é algo único e enriquecedor. A despeito das nossas mazelas, o Brasil é uma nação muito interessante para conhecer devido essa diversidade de cultura. :yes:


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Parabéns pelas fotos! Dá para notar que vc fez um passeio tranquilo e calmo pela cidade.


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

O banheiro rosa lembrou a da casa da minha vó, inclusive o box, igual. Goiânia é famosa por seu traçado. Curiosidade em conhecer! Belas fotos!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

ecologiaurbana said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos! Dá para notar que vc fez um passeio tranquilo e calmo pela cidade.



Curti muito a cidade. Obrigado pela visita. :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonja said:


> O banheiro rosa lembrou a da casa da minha vó, inclusive o box, igual. Goiânia é famosa por seu traçado. Curiosidade em conhecer! Belas fotos!


O banheiro rosa pertenceu a esposa do Pedro Ludovico, dona Gercina Borges Teixeira. Imagino ser algo único para a época. :yes:

Obrigado pela visita. :bow:


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Esse thread merece um UP hoje porque é aniversário dessa jovem metrópole! 

Parabéns a nossa *GYN* pelos seus 86 anos!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Espetáculo de cidade!!! Parabéns...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

cassianoitu said:


> Espetáculo de cidade!!! Parabéns...


Obrigado.


----------



## Weber Gyn (Nov 20, 2013)

Parabéns belíssimo thread!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Weber Gyn said:


> Parabéns belíssimo thread!


Muito obrigado! :bow:


----------



## Ronan Rocha (Oct 27, 2012)

Goiânia realmente é uma cidade aconchegante para quem gosta de andar a pé, caminhar por ruas tranquilas com boa acessibilidade, muita sombra, paisagismo e segurança.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ronan Rocha said:


> Goiânia realmente é uma cidade aconchegante para quem gosta de andar a pé, caminhar por ruas tranquilas com boa acessibilidade, muita sombra, paisagismo e segurança.


Me senti muito à vontade em GYN. Curti bastante a viagem.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Me bateu até ..rs


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Conheci Goiania em 2005, foi muito rápido, foi pouca coisa que vi, a cidade é fantástica, cresce a ritmo chines, acho parecida com Londrina na região do parque Vaca Brava, mas pelo seu grande crescimento acho mais pra Curitiba também, muito bom o thread Emanuel, e pelas belas imagens desta linda cidade !


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Sidnei,

Obrigado pela visita. GYN é uma cidade praticamente nova se a compararmos com Rio, Sampa, Recife etc., Uma cidade planejada e a todo vapor. Claro que nem todas as cidades planejadas são iguais e nem todas são bonitas, mas de Goiãnia eu gostei bastante.


----------

